# Skunks



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Darn things have occupied my yard! My catahoula cur took a blast square in the face last night. That's not keepin' him from getting after them though.

I hear this hot weather is creating a skunk invasion elsewhere. 

Any good dog bath remedies? I hear tomato juice only masks the stink..


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A quart of peroxide and a ¼ cup of baking soda. We keep enough on hand for several batches (extremely stupid American Eskimo). We get lots of skunks cruising through out here and the dog seems inclined to see if they can all do that stink thing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Add a tinch of liquid soap to that mixture- that's the only one I have ever known that works/. Let it sit on him for a 5 minutes- let that reaction between the two ingredients work then rinse. Toss the unused stuff-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Now, those pesky skunks..... -8/-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm seein a lot of em dead on the roads too. Must be the heat bringin em out...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm seein a lot of em dead on the roads too. Must be the heat bringin em out...


+1.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

When my dog got into a skunk it actually sprayed me instead. The tomato juice worked really well on me. not sure about the how it works on dogs


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

one gallon warm water, 16 oz hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and some dawn dishwashing detergent will do the trick. I've done it different times and it worked every time. Much better than anything else.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am seeing lots of roadkill skunk on Legacy. Am I the only one seeing tons of wasps this year too? Been through about 12 cans of spray already and they keep coming from the neighbors and making new nests, nothing I enjoy more than killing those things, the park is a gold mine.


----------

